# Solved: Windows update service will not start.



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba laptop with 64 bit Windows 7 Home Premium installed.

Although it has updated in the past, I am now not able to start the Windows Update Service. There is no malware on the system and I have tried several methods found on the internet such as resetting the service. I have also been unable to install MATS RunWindowsUpdate.

I would be grateful for any assistance.


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

Only things I have seen with this is virus related
You might try system restore back to before this began?

You can try this free app which might make it start working again but at least will update you. http://www.wuinstall.com/index.php/en/free
download, extract and open a cmd prompt in same folder and type this
WuInstall /search /download /install

Advantage to using this is if you are running the free MSE then it will update it also so you can scan your system.

Edit: Do not install and run 2 anti virus programs at same time.


----------



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Samsung, I ran that and it said I have no WSUS server configured.

Then cmd failed. Error code 0x3F0 0x80080005


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

I get same thing in cmd window as it uses same api but

```
You have no WSUS Server configured

Searching for updates ... Criteria: IsInstalled=0 and Type='Software'
Result Code: Succeeded

1 Updates found in total, filtering ...

1. Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.99.761.0)
 Severity: Unknown
 UpdateClassification - Definition Updates
 Product - MS Security Essentials
```
Have you tried the register all dll's as mentioned on the web, I seen that earlier?

Create a WU.cmd on the desktop and add all this

```
cd C:\Windows\system32
net.exe stop wuauserv
regsvr32 wuapi.dll
regsvr32 wuaueng.dll
regsvr32 wucltux.dll
regsvr32 wudriver.dll
regsvr32 wups.dll
regsvr32 wups2.dll
regsvr32 wuwebv.dll
net.exe start wuauserv
```
Right click and run as administrator, Don't worry about error's just click OK

Close the window to go back to Windows.
You probably don't have to reboot, but you could do that anyway to make sure the changes work.


----------



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

Some of those were not found but I have similar names in sys32. I don't think those are right for x64 W7.


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

I need to correct that for Win 7 but
on 64 bit sys32 is the one
syswow64 is the 32 bit version
I am running 64 bit also

EDIT: That totally freaked me out also when first run 64 MS naming conventions, why not systen64. It's backwards compatibility or something


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

I updated the WU.cmd above for Windows 7
look up Windows 7 dll http://win7dll.info/w.html#letter_dll_links
you have run sfc /scannow?

I looked up your 0x80080005 error and it is network related. 2 links
If the "at" symbol ("@") is in the name of your computer http://support.microsoft.com/kb/164360



> There is something interfering with proper communication between the product key updater utility and the MS servers it has to work with over the internet.
> This has been known to be caused by incorrectly configured personal firewall software and/or antivirus software on the computer, antimalware/antispyware programs on the computer, proxy configurations, and ISP DNS configuration problems.
> Please check for these on your computer and your internet connection.


http://social.microsoft.com/forums/.../thread/57178b74-9b22-4ff0-86e6-498cc785b9e4/


----------



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Samsung.

I ran the Cmd and this time got an error message saying "The module wudriver.dll was loaded but the entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found. Make sure that wudriver.dll is a valid DLL or OCX file then try again."

I checked the properties of the file and it seems normal, version 7.3.7600.16385.

At end of Cmd the Windows update service could not be started. A system error has occurred. System error 1067. The process terminated unexpectedly. I have screenshots of these but unsure how to post these in this forum as attachments does not seem to work.

This is what happened before whenever I tried to start the service.

sfc /scannow does not fix it, I tried before and again now. It closes at end of verification phase.

There is no @ in the computer name.

There are no events in the firewall log (Comodo CIS). Windows firewall is turned off.

I have tried to run updates on 2 different wifis and my home network.

This problem seemed to start after I connected to a hotel wifi for the first time, I suspected malware as I turned the firewall off to make the first connection as suggested by the hotel staff. I cannot find any malware using Comodo Cleaning EssentialsRC2, Malwarebytes, SAS or HitmanPro.

I also found that there were no restore points from before then although they are being created correctly now. Also the task bar sometimes changes to white. Something does seem to have upset parts of my Windows installation.

I am thinking I may have to reformat.


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

Disregard that loaded but the entry-point not found, the dll loaded is all that is needed, some dll's do that. Mine does same error here but does start service after. You can reboot should restart it. Something really messed up here
no need for pic I see same error but http://tinypic.com/ you can use to attach pics.
I don't see a Mats_Run for network but something definitely messed up there.

There is a slim possibility you can try uninstalling the Comodo but I see it leaves things laying around and in the reg.
Someone else update problems with Comodo http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/953648-windows-update-failing-comodo-internet.html
I know, it may be nothing more than a switch flipped wrong way but I have never used so don't know I use MSE now

Do you have recovery partition or images and know how to use them?


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

check this also
open a cmd prompt
control.exe /name Microsoft.InternetOptions
Click the Connections tab, and then click LAN Settings
Under Automatic configuration, select the Automatically detect settings check box, and then click OK.
reboot and see if that fixes?


----------



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Samsung,

Thanks very much for your help. I do test a lot of beta programs for Comodo and had trouble with their Time Machine, which I would not install on a 64bit machine again. It is also possible that a version of their System Cleaner did something wrong, although I did not notice anything missing then. On my other computers the Time Machine allows me to go back to any time I want but I cannot use it on this one so I have restored this system from the recovery partition now as I think there were other problems too.

I use Firefox and Thunderbird and restored my profiles using Mozbackup so I am up and running again with a nice new system. Decrapifier got rid of McAfee etc. and I regularly reinstall Comodo CIS, so no problems there.

Windows update is now working again, so this was probably the best solution.

Thanks again,


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

Glad you got it going.
Sometimes that is best to have a recovery solution ahead of time. Any PC I work on here I make something even if it is only Macrium reflect

You can use the System Image right now to create a backup to another drive since you've cleaned the junk. type sdclt in the Start Search box. I have used this and it works on 64 bit. Best part of that is you can reach that recovery image from F8 when it is booting. The images are larger than my normal backup solution Acronis Home.


----------

